# Zebras



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks it would be awesome to have a pet zebra and maybe ride it around like a horse?


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

No i think it would be pretty sweet


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

not judging anything here... and tell me if I am wrong..were you smokin the herb at 11:35 last night? :smokin::smokin::smokin:


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Just mabey lol jk


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I really have no clue where he got this subject.. and why he posted it on this forum.. :smokin::smokin::smokin:


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah I have no clue ethier


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok I was watching the outdoor channel yesterday and they were hunting zebras and I was just like why are they shooting these animals when they could be riding them and shooting elephants or lions from the zebra's back


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> Ok I was watching the outdoor channel yesterday and they were hunting zebras and I was just like why are they shooting these animals when they could be riding them and shooting elephants or lions from the zebra's back


ohh... lol.. I would hunt them, zebra carpet is awesome.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I was smoking the herb at 11:30 haha


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> I was smoking the herb at 11:30 haha


wow haha


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

whats a zebra and what is herb????????


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

awirtz26 said:


> whats a zebra and what is herb????????


What's an awirtz?


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

that my friend is a great question.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> What's an awirtz?


a zebra is an animal... and the herb is marijuana


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I think it would be like having a striped donkey, which are actually very smart and loyal creatures if treated properly. Some are smarter than dogs


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

> a zebra is an animal... and the herb is marijuana


are you sure???


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

awirtz26 said:


> are you sure???


yep. lol, I dont smoke the herb but I am around people that do all day.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> yep. lol, I dont smoke the herb but I am around people that do all day.


^^^wanna be^^^


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> ^^^wanna be^^^


why am I a wanna be pot head? I dont smoke, but 60+% of my school smokes pot, it truly is sad.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> why am I a wanna be pot head? I dont smoke, *but 60+% of my school smokes pot*, it truly is sad.


WOW! your school is messed up


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Your school is [email protected]#$ up dude at my school any body who does drugs is looked down upon . At our school the kids go hunting to get high lol.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

bonecollector 3 said:


> Your school is [email protected]#$ up dude at my school any body who does drugs is looked down upon . At our school the kids go hunting to get high lol.


I wonder whats in your arrows or what your food plots are


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah, acually it is close to 80% that do any kind of drug+drink. my school is crappy.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> yeah, acually it is close to 80% that do any kind of drug+drink. my school is crappy.


If I were you, I would be going to a different school.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> If I were you, I would be going to a different school.


I have tried, if only I could, I want to move outta this dump of a town.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I have tried, if only I could, I want to move outta this dump of a town.


your just SOL :lol3:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

bonecollector 3 said:


> Your school is [email protected]#$ up dude at my school any body who does drugs is looked down upon . At our school the kids go hunting to get high lol.


Really? I think at least 80% of my old He smoked pot. All my friends do. I dont. Can't spend that much cash on dumb chit.


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

i was joking the whole time i used to go to a bigger school well 4A. we had to move becuase my brother was into it and thank god we did move because i prob would of never shot a bow or hunted in my life.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Its not the arrows or the food plots its the bow strings they are made of hemp LOL jk.:wink:


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I think this thread got WAY off topic LOL


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

We went from zebras to weed. Did we all get into a van and smoke a fatty?


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

If we did I certainly dont remember but I guess thats what the stuff does to ya . LOL


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

bonecollector 3 said:


> I think this thread got WAY off topic LOL


x2 :lol3:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah.. zebras and herbs.. what a topic.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

honestly though it just sounds like a conversation you would have with high/drunk people. just random


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

True very true


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Ok who roofied all of us?


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

need-a-bow said:


> I wonder whats in your arrows or what your food plots are


Actually deer also get high off of pot so if you plant it in your food plot they will come to it and eat it


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> Actually deer also get high off of pot so if you plant it in your food plot they will come to it and eat it


Umm...and how would you know this...lol


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> Umm...and how would you know this...lol


x2.


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

isaacdahl said:


> Umm...and how would you know this...lol


My science teacher had an article about it haha


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> My science teacher had an article about it haha


Oh, haha

Does your teacher smoke pot by chance...lol?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> Oh, haha
> 
> Does your teacher smoke pot by chance...lol?


my math teacher smoked in class once.. maybe thats why we had a sub in class for 2 weeks..:confused3:


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> my math teacher smoked in class once.. Maybe thats why we had a sub in class for 2 weeks..:confused3:


:lol3:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> :lol3:


he was like " damn you kids, yo, ben you got a light" haha and then he just lit on up right in class


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> he was like " damn you kids, yo, ben you got a light" haha and then he just lit on up right in class


your school is messed up


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

no kidding haha.


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> he was like " damn you kids, yo, ben you got a light" haha and then he just lit on up right in class


What town do you live in?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Dekalb county


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> Dekalb county


Wow I bet it sucks being so close to Chicago. Sometimes I wish Chicago would secede from Illinois so we could have concealed carry and wouldn't have to screw around with FOID cards or waiting periods on firearm purchases.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> Wow I bet it sucks being so close to Chicago. Sometimes I wish Chicago would secede from Illinois so we could have concealed carry and wouldn't have to screw around with FOID cards or waiting periods on firearm purchases.


yeah, too bad we didnt give chicago to wisconson like they wanted.


----------

